# It's hard to get motivation to work when it's 2 minus in the shop



## fernballan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Martin W (Feb 9, 2018)

Yup, I am ready for spring too.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 9, 2018)

30+ years working ski resorts. I understand what you are experiencing.

Hopefully you aren't 30' up a tower at 4 am with 40 mph winds. Glad I experienced stuff like that, glad I don't have to do it again!


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 9, 2018)

How about building a heater in your shop!  Lets you play in the shop, plus give you the option of getting warmer!

Bruce


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 9, 2018)

I know what you mean.  I have a nice job on the drawing board and am too cheap to heat my shop from 15 F up to a comfortable level.  It'll warm up by April.

Bruce


----------



## fernballan (Feb 9, 2018)

I drive two diesel heaters and four large air heat pumps! But when it's 25-30 degrees out side, it's not enough to heat up 16145ft². 39 feet high. And when you roll into traileres and truck that is like a refrigerator it will not be warmer


----------



## cjtoombs (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't have that problem in the winter, we have very mild winters here.  Unfortunately, that means we have hot summers.  Like, regular 115 F weather.  I have a swamp cooler in my shop and it's insulated now, but you still don't want to do a big welding project in the middle of summer.


----------



## Jake2465 (Feb 9, 2018)

last few weeks I saw negatives for weather and boy was that cold. My shop is not insulated yet either. I wanted to make some headway with a bracket, so I went out there and fired up my 150,000 btu kerosene heater and only managed to get the shop to about 34F after being on for an hour. It was about that time that I decided to pack it up and go home.


----------



## dtsh (Feb 10, 2018)

No heat and the shop is well ventillated (read: drafty) enough that attempting to heat it above freezing is an exercise in futility. If it's cold enough that skin instantly freezes to the machines, it's too cold, otherwise I work for as long as I can tolerate it and plan for what I'm going to do when it warms up to something near freezing. My cutoff for tolerable temps in the shop is about 15F (-10C); if it gets up near freezing or more, I'm good all day.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 10, 2018)

We were blessed today - got up to 62° - outside. Shop managed to get around 54°, wussed out and turned on the the heat for a while.
I was trying to rewire an light fixture for our sidewalk and my fingers were getting numb.
I have my doubts if I could even handle 10° anymore. It was down around that back during the cold snap and I holed up in house,
at which point I longed for Gas heat and not a stinking heat pump.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 10, 2018)

I’m with you on the gas heat. Heat pumps s..k


----------



## Blucllrplt (Feb 10, 2018)

Its 40F here and i think it is cold!  Normal summer temps are lose to 100 every day though


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 10, 2018)

25/- 4 C to 30 F  -1 C  is a heat wave for me me,  high today here in Minnesota (Siberia of USA) it's suppose to be 14 F / -10 C and at 6:00 AM it was - - 10 F /-23.3 C.  I have to get ready to drive to Texas next Tuesday and I have one of those propane blower heaters I turn on for an hour in the garage so it heats up to 35 F or so to organize my tools.  I just asked Alexa what's the temp in Navasota Texas is now,  where I will be driving down to.  She (artificial Intelligent talking computer I got for Xmas)  said 15 min ago it was  64F and hgh today 70 F.    I wish I could Star Trek transport so i didn't have to drive 3 days to get to Texas and I wish I could stay down there the rest of the winter as a matter of fact..lol.., but the wife get a bit upset if I did...long sighhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 10, 2018)

Jeez. I know I complain about my small one car garage shop, but with my 70000 BTU natural gas hot dog unit heater it only takes 10 minutes to warm it up to 21 degrees C.


----------



## savarin (Feb 12, 2018)

aww, you guys, here I am praying for winter.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 12, 2018)

The 5' snow bank beside my truck used to be 7' until the layer of freezing rain compressed it down. 
My front lawn has 2' feet of virgin snow right now. 


I'm sure I'll get the "Ohhh yeahhh!? Hold my beer!" replies, but this has been quite the snowy year for us. 



So, what was that about hoping for winter?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 12, 2018)

Would have been a great shop day yesterday, temp got up close to 70°F (21°C) - Hallelujah!
Pulled down the trap off the inside of the one garage door and opened up the shop! - Salute Mother Nature!
(After covering all exposed metal surfaces on the machinery to prevent condensation...)
Perfect time to pudder around the shop - right?
Actually no. 
The bearing in the pulley on the belt tensioner on Honey's (19yo) vehicle decided it wanted attention. (about that Beer mentioned above...)
Instead of leaning over the carriage of a lathe or the table on the mill I was leaning over the fender of an older Cadillac.

And today it was 49°F (9.4°C), which granted, is nowhere near the freezing point of H2O and decent compared to what all is further up north...
Now about the water seepage in the basement from all the rain this weekend........

And looking at the snow and the icicles hanging from the Silverado in the picture above, I am hoping for an early spring up North!


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 12, 2018)

Only problem is, i can heat the garage, but once it's 32c outside, I have no means to cool the garage...


----------



## savarin (Feb 13, 2018)

91.4'f and 91% humidity at the moment. Cant air condition the workshop as its open at one end. Absolutely no breeze, sheer hell.
At least fingers dont stick to the tools but they slip off and leave rust marks.
Winter should plunge the temps down to 72'F and humidity down to 55/60% Ahhhh, heaven


----------



## fernballan (Feb 13, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> The 5' snow bank beside my truck used to be 7' until the layer of freezing rain compressed it down.
> My front lawn has 2' feet of virgin snow right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi hi Hold my beer View from my balcony. Luckily it's not every year there is so much snow


----------

